# Ww2 Wermacht Glycine Dial As1130 Mvt



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys more of a lurker than a poster at the moment, anyway down to business, I have a fully marked up wermacht Glycine movement wrist watch, I want to restore it, just a movement service and get a new strap.

The biggest thing I need is a dial, as someone in the past has replaced the original black Glycine dial and replaced it with a light coloured Accurist one, nice as it is it isnt the correct dial.

Does anyone have any idea where I might find an original dial, or of somewhere that would be able to make a replica dial to tide me over until I can find a gen dial.

Many thanks in advance for any help or info


----------

